# Wieso geht hover nicht?



## Aloa (26. März 2005)

Ich möchte einen hover in Farbe FF0000 machen. Aber bei mir geht das nicht. Wieso?


```
<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Member</title>

</style>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#1D1D1D">

<p>&nbsp;</p>

<div align="center">
  <center>
  <table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#666666" width="451" id="AutoNumber1" height="1">
    <tr>
      <td bgcolor="#1D1D1D" width="415" height="13" background="Bilder/menue-Oben.jpg" colspan="6">
      <img border="0" src="Bilder/plus.gif" width="9" height="9"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td bgcolor="#1D1D1D" width="415" height="18" colspan="6">
      <img border="0" src="Bilder/member-manag.jpg" width="450" height="60"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="65" height="18" align="left"><b>
      <font face="Verdana" size="1">Nickname</font></b></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="81" height="18" align="left"><b>
      <font face="Verdana" size="1">Icq</font></b></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="118" height="18" align="left"><b>
      <font face="Verdana" size="1">E.Mail</font></b></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="109" height="18" align="left"><b>
      <font face="Verdana" size="1">Funktion</font></b></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="31" height="18" align="left">
      <p align="center"><b>
      <font face="Verdana" size="1">From</font></b></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="51" height="18" align="left">
      <p align="center"><b>
      <font face="Verdana" size="1">Status</font></b></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td bgcolor="#1D1D1D" width="65" height="16">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#CCCCCC">&nbsp;<a href="Details-TiMbo.htm" style="text-decoration: none"><font color="#C0C0C0">TiMbo</font></a></font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#1D1D1D" width="81" height="16">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#CCCCCC">&nbsp;285365558</font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#1D1D1D" width="118" height="16">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#808080">&nbsp;TiMbo@mygmb.de</font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#1D1D1D" width="109" height="16">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#CCCCCC">&nbsp;Webm. Leader</font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#1D1D1D" width="31" height="16" align="center">
      <font color="#C0C0C0">
      <img border="0" src="Bilder/de.gif" width="20" height="12"></font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#1D1D1D" width="51" height="16" align="center">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#00FF00">Aktiv</font></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="65" height="15">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#CCCCCC">&nbsp;<a href="Details-stadic.htm" style="text-decoration: none"><font color="#CCCCCC">sTadic</font></a></font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="81" height="15">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#CCCCCC">&nbsp;177939055</font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="118" height="15">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#808080">&nbsp;sTadic@mygmb.de</font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="109" height="16">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#CCCCCC">&nbsp;Leader</font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="31" height="16" align="center">
      <font color="#C0C0C0">
      <img border="0" src="Bilder/de.gif" width="20" height="12"></font></td>
      <td bgcolor="#333333" width="51" height="16" align="center">
      <font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#00FF00">Aktiv</font></td>
    </tr>
    </table>
  </center>
</div>

</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Gumbo (26. März 2005)

Ich hab mal das Ganze von unnötigem Ballast befreit:
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN">
<html>
<head>
	<title>Member</title>
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
	<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
	<style type="text/css">
		* {
			margin:			0;
			padding:		0;
			border-style:		none;
		}
		body {
			text-align:		center;
			font-size:		0.65em;
			font-family:		Verdana, sans-serif;
			color:			#ccc;
			background-color:	#1d1d1d;
		}
		#container {
			margin:			0 auto;
			width:			415px;
			text-align:		left;
		}

		a:link,
		a:visited {
			color:			#fc8;
			text-decoration:	none;
		}
		a:link:hover,
		a:visited:hover {
			color:			#fff;
			background-color:	#696;
		}

		table {
			border-collapse:	collapse;
		}
		tbody th,
		tbody td {
			padding:		0.2em;
		}
		tbody td {
			padding-left:		0.33em;
		}
		.odd td {
			background-color:	#222;
		}
		tbody th,
		.even td {
			background-color:	#333;
		}
		.status-aktiv {
			color:			#3c3;
		}
	</style>
</head>

<body>
<div id="container">
	<table>
		<thead>
			<tr>
				<td colspan="6" style="width:415px; height:13px; background-image:url(http://mygmb.de/Bilder/menue-Oben.jpg)"><img src="http://mygmb.de/Bilder/plus.gif" width="9" height="9"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td colspan="6"><img src="http://mygmb.de/Bilder/member-manag.jpg" width="450" height="60"></td>
			</tr>
		</thead>
		<tbody>
			<tr>
				<th>Nickname</th>
				<th>Icq</th>
				<th>E.Mail</th>
				<th>Funktion</th>
				<th>From</th>
				<th>Status</th>
			</tr>
			<tr class="odd">
				<td><a href="Details-TiMbo.htm">TiMbo</a></td>
				<td>285365558</td>
				<td>TiMbo@mygmb.de</td>
				<td>Webm. Leader</td>
				<td><img src="http://mygmb.de/Bilder/de.gif" width="20" height="12"></td>
				<td><span class="status-aktiv">Aktiv</span></td>
			</tr>
			<tr class="even">
				<td><a href="Details-stadic.htm">sTadic</a></td>
				<td>177939055</td>
				<td>sTadic@mygmb.de</td>
				<td>Leader</td>
				<td><img src="http://mygmb.de/Bilder/de.gif" width="20" height="12"></td>
				<td><span class="status-aktiv">Aktiv</span></td>
			</tr>
		</tbody>
	</table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## c2uk (26. März 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab mal das Ganze von unnötigem Ballast befreit:


 
 Du meinst wohl, Du hast ihm seinen Code komplett umgeschrieben und schön von dem ganzen Frontpage Zeugs gesäubert plus das ganze noch per CSS formatiert, fehlt eigentlich nur noch, dass das Tabellenlayout in Layerlayout umgeschrieben hättest 

 Respekt!


----------



## Gumbo (27. März 2005)

Eine Tabelle ist an dieser stelle vertretbar, denn es handelt sich hier tatsächlich um tabellarische Daten – vom thead-Bereich mal abgesehen.


----------



## Aloa (27. März 2005)

Erstmal danke für alles.
Das Problem hierbei ist nur, dass der hover in der farbe #FF0000 sein muss. Wenn ich das an der Stelle ändere. dann geht das nicht. 

mein code:

```
}
		a:link:hover,
		a:visited:hover {
			color:		#FF0000;
			background-color:	none;
```

dein code:

```
}
		a:link:hover,
		a:visited:hover {
			color:			#fff;
			background-color:	#696;
```


----------



## Gumbo (27. März 2005)

Wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren, bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Welche Version hast du denn ausprobiert, deine oder meine?


----------



## Aloa (27. März 2005)

ok jetzt weiss ich wo das problem liegt. ich sollte für einen Freund also einen hover in der farbe #FF0000 machen und zwar bei dieser seite 

Da man bei den posts von tutorials.de nur ein bestimmte anzahl an zeichen haben darf habe ich die Tabellen bis auf 1 entfernt.

Danach habe ich deinen (gumbo) Code genommen und die Tabellen die ich vorher entfernt hatte wieder eingefügt aber trotzdem deinen Code behalten. deswegen warscheinlich die komplikationen.


----------



## Gumbo (27. März 2005)

Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Aloa (28. März 2005)

vielen dank. danke
war bestimmt ne heidenarbeit oder?


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2005)

Naja, wie man's nimmt, die meiste Arbeit, das Herrichten der allgemeinen Struktur, war die meiste Arbeit.


----------

